# ernie p. to sell trinity/epic



## B-man777 (Feb 24, 2005)

hello all:i heard that ernie p. may sell team trinity/epic.is this true and if so who looks to be inline to buy them and will the comany remain the same?thanks for the info


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

This rumor has been going on for years. I guess anything is for sale if offered a good enough price.


----------



## SuperXRAY (Jul 10, 2002)

Sorry you feel that way, Hankster. I certainly don't think anything is for sale for a good enough price.

If Trinity is selling, I'd think that's a good thing. They could get some decent customer service to start.


----------



## Trixter (Oct 8, 1998)

SuperXRAY said:


> They could get some decent customer service to start.


Wow that might qualify as a miracle. :dude:


----------



## burbs (Apr 21, 2002)

i had heard they wanted way to much.. from what i heard from a trinity team driver, was ernie was battling cancer.. and for health reasdons he wanted out.. but he didnt want to leave the empire for a reasonable price...


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

SuperXRAY said:


> Sorry you feel that way, Hankster. I certainly don't think anything is for sale for a good enough price.


 In the business world it is ... that's pretty much a fact of the business world


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2005)

I guess , when Ernie Provetti heard that Mike Reedy retired and was offered $15 mil by Thunder Tiger.......he can cash in as well and get over with the politics of RC.....maybe Kyosho will make an offer to good to be true........LOL


----------



## EddieO (Sep 19, 2003)

AE was bought by Thunder Tiger.....Reedy is just a part of AE....Mike didn't get 15 million...


And this BS rumor has been going on for years....Trinity is not for sale from what I have been told....

Later EddieO


----------



## B-man777 (Feb 24, 2005)

well thanks for the info.i didn't or don't know if trinity is realy for sale,it's just something i had read somewere....


----------



## TnOvalRacer (Apr 17, 2005)

hankster said:


> In the business world it is ... that's pretty much a fact of the business world


Well said Hankster mojo !!!!!! Just like they alway say......MONEY TALK......B/S WALK.........If the price is right.......The survey says.....SOLD 

BTW....here's a link to the buyout of AE by Thunder:::

http://www.teamassociated.com/misc/thunder_tiger_announcement.htm

What will the new name for the company?

Associated Thunder
Tiger Reedy
Thunder Reedy
Thunder TC4
Tiger 10L4


----------



## The Jet (Sep 25, 2001)

SuperXRAY said:


> Sorry you feel that way, Hankster. I certainly don't think anything is for sale for a good enough price.
> 
> .


I've heard people say that before, but, ONE BILLION DOLLARS would pursuade you.
*EVERYTHING* is for sale for the right price :thumbsup: .


----------



## SuperXRAY (Jul 10, 2002)

Some things aren't for sale, that's all I'm saying. I never said it was wrong for AE or Trinity to sell, just don't agree with blanket statements like "Everything is for sale".

Anyways, hope it goes for the best!


----------



## rctazmanmc (Oct 8, 2001)

Not to be this way but does it really matter if it is sold as long as the business stays open offering the same products and service?

It is a great feat for companies to stay open now-a-days. Where I am a lot of the places (industry and small businesses) are closing up shop and moving on or cannot afford to stay open. Foreign companies are killing off US companies but it will come back around sometime soon.

Hopefully whatever happens things work out for the better for the company and customers!

just my 2 cents

mc


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

jeepnyy said:


> I guess , when Ernie Provetti heard that Mike Reedy retired and was offered $15 mil by Thunder Tiger.......he can cash in as well and get over with the politics of RC.....maybe Kyosho will make an offer to good to be true........LOL


That means there parts support for there kits wont get any better if they get em! LOL


----------



## Z-Main Loser (Nov 17, 2004)

From an oval standpoint, the only thing that I would be concerned about are motors. Trinity/Epic make some of the best and leading motors for stock and mod. As far as the Reflex SS and TRC tires, maybe someone else could improve on that aspect of the company. Maybe the whole oval division needs an overhaul. Not into off-roading much but it seems that Trinity stills has an idea of what they are doing there.


----------



## Big Jim (Sep 25, 2001)

Ernie will never sell Trinity. He said so himself in his Interview in _Xtreme RC Cars Magazine, _June issue.

Ernie did make a bid on buying A/E but not Thunder Tiger.

BIG JIM


----------



## The Jet (Sep 25, 2001)

Hey Big Jim,
Just can't stay away  can ya. We're all addicted to Hanks site :thumbsup: .

Later, Bret


----------



## katf1sh (Jan 17, 2002)

first trinity now hobby talk? do as jim says not as he does!


----------

